# Fly free, sweet Simba



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

Our beautiful Simba left us early this morning to go live with Mocha and all her friends at the Rainbow Bridge.

He was a month short of 4 years old and lived 865 days after a FIP diagnosis. He was doing great until a month ago....he was active and happy. Hed have spells when hed feel under the weather, but he fought through and always accepted whatever meds or help we gave him. Then, a month ago, he decided to fight Komet under a door....and since then things went downhill. He started losing weight and caught a URI....his first and last.

Last night I lay on the floor with him and he told me he was done fighting. I talked to him about all the memories we had together and how much I loved him. I told him that I knew he wanted to go this time and it was okay.....I would make the appointment in the morning. I kissed him, told him how much I loved him, and told him to fly free and be painfree....that Mocha would be there for him. He passed this morning, just before we went into his room. 

I cry because I miss him....but mixed in are tears of relief that he had a good life with us and together we fought that FIP diagnosis.

Fly free sweet Simba.....enjoy chasing those butterflies and sharing stories with Mocha.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Oh MM, I am so very sorry.  

I remember when he was diagnosed, and how sick he was at that time. What a testament to his spirit, and to your love and care, that he had well over 2 good years afer that diagnosis. 

It is amazing that they can communicate so much to us, especially towards the end. We just need to be there ready to listen to what they are telling us, as you did. And he was able to let go, comforted by the knowledge that you understood what he was telling you and that you accepted it. 

Sending hugs and sympathy, and sharing your grief. 

It's becoming awfully crowded at the bridge.


----------



## tghsmith (Dec 9, 2010)

so sorry, It's hard to after giving so much care for so long.. we have had several that have told us it was time..


----------



## eldercat (Jul 3, 2015)

It's so hard, but so helpful when they tell us. Otherwise it's just guesswork and worry about making the wrong decision.

Much sympathy in the coming days. You might think it would get easier after so many have crossed, but it never seems to. As mentioned up-thread, it's getting crowded at the bridge...


----------



## jking (Feb 22, 2014)

I am so sorry. You helped Simba fight so hard against FIP. Now he is running free with Mocha and all the others at the Rainbow Bridge. 

Hugs to you


----------



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

Thanks everyone.
When Mocha passed, I was incapacitated with grief. I still have doubts and questions and tons of hurt for her.

Although I loved Simba dearly and spent many hours and nights with him, I am okay with his passing to his new life. He was my sweet boy, but we both knew it was his time and Im okay that he went. I still consider this as a win against the FIP diagnosis.....he lived 865 days after being diagnosed as FIP or bacterial infection. He was healthy, happy, and active most of that time. 

He was well loved and now I believe he is happy, healthier than ever, and running free! 

My heart is full....my arms are empty.


----------



## cpr34 (Jun 1, 2015)

So sorry to hear about Simba Mochas Mommy 
I remember you mentioning him when I was asking for help about Snowy's condition 2 years ago.
Simba was very fortunate to have you as his Mommy and he must be running freely in the rainbow bridge now, free of pain and suffering...
RIP dear Simba...
Sending you lots of love and hugs from Indonesia.


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

I am so sorry for your loss. One would think that the head could take over the heart and it can, but the hurt is still there because we miss them. There is no doubt you were the best mommy for Simba.


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

So very sorry to hear about Simba.....he was well cared for and loved and he knew it and returned his love in thanks. FIP is such a nasty. I believe that we will see our beloved pets in the spiritual world, and that is my consolation for the one's that have passed on.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Simba, you lived up to your proud lion's name, you fought hard this battle, with you mommy's help and love...
Many of us feel like we got to know you because of your mommy's stories about you...
Many of us are shedding tears with her, with your passing...

Run Free, Run Proud Simba

Many, many Hugs across the miles, Carrie. I know it never gets easier, each loss...hurts the heart...
Simba couldn't have had a better mommy...


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

I'm sorry, Carrie. Even when we expect it, the loss still has impact.
Mocha is mothering him now at the Bridge.

Jeff


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

*Oh no!*

I clicked on this site just now on a whim after being gone for some time! :frown2:Your's was the first post that popped up - I had no idea he had been sick. I remember sweet Mocha, and the pain her passing had on you and all of us. Then came the joy of Simba. A true blessing. I am so sorry for his passing. FIP is just an awful disease. :sad:


----------

